# Clear Film Round Lock



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

we have a brightlock (which is brilliant btw) but the key is so close to the door we have a couple of scratches. Does anyone know where I can get self adhesive clear plastic to protect the door?

Thanks


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

just found this

http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/wallco...stic/Sticky-Back-Plastic-Transparent-11807512

reckon this might do the job


----------

